# New to tying



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Any advise on thread choice? What size, kinds for the situations? I've used a lot of ultra thread and some unithread. I'm a lol heavy handed yet so I break the unithread sometimes it seems.

View attachment 256868


Looks to me like you are going to need a lot more fly boxes. Your flies seem to me to be right on, it will just take a little more tying time at the bench to get the proportions where you are happy with them. As Rasputin said, hackle looks a little long, getting the hackle length right is not always easy but it does make a big difference in getting a trout to hit.

Attached is a link to Global Fly Fishing that has a great chart on tying thread, it is a bit long on info, but gives you pretty much all you need to know about the different threads available.
http://globalflyfisher.com/tie-better/fly-tying-thread-table

Keep up the good work.

D


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the hackle should relate to the hook gap. You can eye it or use a hackle gauge. I typically go a little bit bigger than the what the hook size calls for anyway. Probably dumb on my part, but I think I get better buoyancy. On the other hand, why tie a size 12 fly on size 14 hook?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thx for the advise and encouragement. I'll give those tips s shot


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I gave it another shot. This is on a size 10. I don't believe I could downsize the hackle length anymore than this. I got a couple turns each of the grizzly and brown hackle on the front and back of the wings and that was it. I used dark brown deer hair for the tail this time. Adams grey for the body and mallard flank for the wings. I'm pleased with how this one came out.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

adam bomb said:


> I gave it another shot. This is on a size 10. I don't believe I could downsize the hackle length anymore than this. I got a couple turns each of the grizzly and brown hackle on the front and back of the wings and that was it. I used dark brown deer hair for the tail this time. Adams grey for the body and mallard flank for the wings. I'm pleased with how this one came out.
> 
> View attachment 258916


I can't see the pic on my phone, I'm looking forward to seeing later when I can get on a computer.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Better pic along with a lil nymph

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Tied this one with some silver rib


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks really good. Have you fished them yet?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

No. I haven't had time to make the trip across the state. I've been working a ton of OT covering a co worker with sickle cell anemia. My days off have been spent playing catch up on chores. He just came back to work so I'm hoping the next day off I can head over and give em a shot


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Good luck. Hope you can get out.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Tied this little bitty tonight. Idk if you guys use the Loon UV curing resin but it's neat stuff. It sure does complete the wing case nicely and sets in seconds.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought some of that stuff a long time ago and I never think to use it. Makes the wing case look really good. 

Nice looking wet fly. You just gave me an idea!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

A few off the vise this morning. Caddis Pupa and bead head nymphs


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

A few more


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Those flies look like they will definitely catch some fish! Good work!

That idea I mentioned the other day was to add a partridge collar to that ISO nymph "the insult". I didn't take a pic, but I tried that last night and am anxious to give it a swim, I have been catching fish on that nymph, but it seemed like it needed some more life, I'm hoping that is a good revision.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

That sounds like just the ticket to give it a little more wiggle. Good luck to you and thank you for the encouragement. As I hone my skills and learn more techniques this gets to be even more enjoyable. I just went down and looked at the feather collectors. 2 more weeks and I get to bring her home then the training begins. I can't wait to tie a fly from a bird I kill and my dog retrieves!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Another little nymph. I used hares ear for the body. Gives it a nice buggy look I think and the turkey tail is a nice contrast on the back.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone have any luck on dragonfly nymphs? I gave them a shot this morning in the vise. I see them all the time around the duck marshes this time of year and thought they'd be fun to tie. I tied a few with hackle legs like most patterns I seen online but didn't like the affect. So I tried some brown goose biots and barred them with a marker. I used sheet latex to build up the underbody on the abdomen because I don't have any lead tape. Also, whoever recommended Mad River Outfitters you've cost me a lot of money. Made my 3rd order from them today! They're a great company and ship their products to you promptly!!!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Hex Nymph


----------

